# New V owner - need advice on food



## Dave (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey! I have read several posts about feed choices & greatly appreciate the wealth of info here. THis is my first post, so forgive me if I venture into waters that have been covered to death.

We have a 5 month old V named Sienna. Sweet girl! The breeder (great reputation) had her on Diamond Puppy (the purple bag), and was very particular about us keeping her on this food. We have for the last 3 months, and she eats it well. The problem is... the poop! lots & lots of poop. I am not kidding, she makes about 6-7 full BM's per day. They are solid (mostly), so no issues with diarrhea. However, it seems like more is coming out than is going in. So, I naturally assumed that her food must be full of filler & started researching it. Sure enough, Diamond Puppy grades out at 1 Star on a couple of sites I have found, and one review showed that all of the ingredients are low quality.

So, I am looking for advice on if I should move her to a different food, and if so, what I should try that will give her the nutrition she needs without filling her full of... well, you know. I would really like to find something that is not too hard to get in suburban GA. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have Riley and Cooper on Taste of the Wild and they love it. I think they have maybe 3 BMs a day at the most. We also supplement their kibble with cooked sweet potatoes, green beans, and occasionally ground beef.


----------



## Dave (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, I will look into TOTW. I have been reading good things about Innova Dry Puppy food. Does anyone have any good/bad/indifferent experience with Innova?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We just switched our puppy to TOTW. He is digesting it really well and seems to like it better than his old puppy food. He still has about 5BM a day though.... I'm sure some of it has to do if the dog is free fed or fed meals. Miles eats all day, so this could be why he has more frequent BM. We supplement with eggs, veggies, and salmon.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

The breeder had our puppy on Eukeneuba puppy and we switched her over to Orijen puppy. For a couple of weeks. we gave her a mixture of both and we gradually weened her off the old food.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Also, we've never free fed and as a puppy I think she may have gone 4 or 5 times a day but now at 15 months it's usually 2, sometimes 3 times a day.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I feed Darcy Eukeneuba, she gets roughly 300 grammes per day and I split it into 3 meals for her, she is only small, 16.2 kilo and 21 inches at the shoulder.If Darcy has had a real heavy exercise day I feed her a little more.She looks really well on it so I must be doing something right..


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

We have been feeding our 9 month TOTW for around 4 months or so and he loves it. I think around 3 poo's a day is normal for him.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We feed our oldest V. Sophie w Orijen. Our 9 month old baby Pacsirta is on Nature's Variety Instinct "Lamb and Beef meal". Initially she was on TOTW but would burn through it very quick. The current food has a nice protein and fat balance. Tried switching her to Orijen few months ago, but her stomach wouldn't take it. Good luck


----------

